# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Eko sajam u Čakovcu 04.-05.11.

## Poslid

Udruga Roda sudjelovat će na Eko sajmu u Čakovcu, 04. i 05.11. a koji se održava u Dvorani Graditeljske škole.

Predstavit ćemo svoje projekte platnenih pelena i dojenja.

Dođite i upoznajte nas.

----------


## Poslid

PODIŽEM

----------


## Hera

Pretpostavljam da će to biti čitav dan manje - više. Ima gdje kakav program, lista sadržaja još i sl. na net-u možda?

----------


## Poslid

2 dana

www.eol.hr

----------


## Poslid

Još jednom, podsjećam.

----------


## Poslid

Izvještaj od jučer:
Na štandu nam je super. Ima interesenata i kao su to uglavnom ljudi kojima je ekologija, zdrava hrana i sli. prihvatljivo i poželjno, tako da su im uglavnom bliske i naše ideje. 

Puno smo podijelile brošura i prodale nešto majica, kalendari nam baš ne idu.

Osim što sam od 2-3 ŽENE čula da je "ne po guzi" glupost, jer je to dobro i "guze zato i postoje"  

Imamo novu članicu Udruge, mladu trudnicu, koja do sad nije uopće bila na forumu i portalu, ali je eto pod utjecajem moje malenkosti odlučila postati članicom. 

Pozdran svima, držite nam fige. 

Idem sad u "smjenu".

Slike - naknadno.

Preporučujem svima da posjete Sajam, jer ima dosta toga za vidjeti i kušati.

----------


## principessa

pozdrav svima, ja sam iz čakovca i nedavno sam se uključila na forum,
najviše sam na podforumu prije začeća...
Dakle, nadam se uskorom preseljenju na trudnice.
Do sada sam jako puno saznala na ovom forumu, pa stoga svima hvala,
a bila sam danas i na eko sajmu i ugodno se iznenadila kada sam vidjela
Rodin štand!  :D 
Eto, nadam se da ću uskoro moći s vama raspravljati o mnogim temema,
za sada sam pokupila brošure, a vjerujem da ću uskoro moći kupiti
majcu Mamino malo čudo(vište)!!!  :Grin:  

Svima puno podrške i svaka čast na inicijativama! 
Pozdrav   :Wink:

----------


## Amalthea

:D

----------


## bruni

pozdravljavam vas i ja....bila je moja mama na sajmu, pa je vidjela rodin štand i odlučila provjeriti o čemu ja to stalno pričam .....malo su joj se činile tvrde na onom mjestu koje ide oko nogice.....kao neće to njih žuljati? .....ali....ko nju pita   :Laughing:

----------


## Hera

I ja opet nisam mogla doći...  :Crying or Very sad:   A baš sam htjela vidjeti te pelene..  :Crying or Very sad:   Bit će valjda još koja prilika.

----------


## Poslid

Sajam je gotov. Bilo je puno zainteresiranih, prodali smo nešto majičica (najveća navala na broj 3 i 4) i par kalendara. Podjelili brdo letaka, napričali se da bole glasnice. Uglavnom su ljudi oduševljeni s idelom platnopelenaštva, ali svi piutaju gdje da pelene kupe. 

Što se tiče pelena saznali smo da: 

platnene pelene prozvode i Tristar Ivanovec (Međimurje), Velebit Karlovac i MTČ Tvornica trikotaže Štrigova - Leptirić, ali svi oni proizvode pelene samo u jednom sloju, što dođe nešto kao švedska, ali ne s uzicama nego na čičak ili drukere. 

Bio je na štandu diorektor tvornice MTČ Štrigova i bilo mu je malo kao žao što ih ne spominjemo kao proizvođača pelena i dječje trikotaže. Onda sam mu objasnila o čemu se tu zapravo radi. Tip je totalno zagriznuo i mislim da možemo očekivati još jedne pelene na tržištu. S tim da bi oni možda čak radili AIO, jer imaju dobavljača za onaj poli.... (materijal za covere). U svakom slučaju, dobro je da ima sve više proizvođača u Hrvatskoj. A Leptirić ima trgovačku mrežu po čitavoj Hrvatskoj, i zaista kvalitetne proizvode, pa će oni ljudi koji ne žele naručivati s interneta, moći kupovati u dućanima, a to je zaista velik korak naprijed.

----------


## Amalthea

> pozdravljavam vas i ja....bila je moja mama na sajmu, pa je vidjela rodin štand i odlučila provjeriti o čemu ja to stalno pričam .....malo su joj se činile tvrde na onom mjestu koje ide oko nogice.....kao neće to njih žuljati? .....ali....ko nju pita


Aaaaa.... s njom sam, znači, razgovarala! Rekla mi je da će biti trojkice   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Simpa ti je mama.

----------


## babyiris

Da slika bude potpuna, s jednog drugog topica kopiram svoje subotnje iskustvo.




> Evo i mojih dojmova sa štanda. 
> 
> Iako ljudi nisu nahrupili u dvoranu gdje se sajam održava, gotovo svakom tko je "snimao" štandove, u oči bi  upao naš. 
> 
> Primjetih da su ekološki osvještenije bake i djedovi koji su hvalili "nove" pelene i raspitivali se za svoje unučiće (vjerojatno skupljali novu zalihu znanja koju će pretvoriti u mega argumente protiv jednokratnih). Mnogi su u razgovoru predočili svoja iskustva, i u vezi platnenih i u vezi produženog dojenja. Bilo je par mama koje su dojile ili još uvijek doje, trogodišnjake. 
> 
> Neki su na našem štandu pronašli korisne informacije i otišli daje. Dolazile su trudnice, roditelji, parovi koji planiraju i oni koji ne, slučajni prolaznici koje je privuklo šarenilo, bake i djedovi koji su nalazili potvrde za svoje teorije,a posebno su sretna bila djeca koju su privukle bebe/lutke platnenopelenaši. 
> 
> Imamo i novog člana.   :D 
> ...


Dodajem dojmove završnog dana.

U početku zatišje. Ljudi su kapali kao na kapaljku, a zatim kako su sati odmicali, dolazilo je i više ljudi. Primjetila sam mnoga kolica, većina je na trenutak parkirala i kod našeg štanda. 

Od svih mladih roditelja, najzanimljiviji mi je bio par koji je konstatirao kako jesu platnenopelenaši, ali da im ove pelene ne uljevaju povjerenje. Tata je kupio Kamarisove, ali ih mama nije htjela koristiti iz gore navedenog razloga. Doma koriste tetre, a za izlazaka jednokratne iz DM.

Kalendar je zanimao uglavnom poslovnjake. Kroz sličice  im priblizavah akcije. Neki su uzeli upravo zato što na taj način podržavaju naš rad i pridonose lakšem financiranju projekata, a drugi kako bi u svoje urede doveli nešto pozitivne energije.

Majice su u jednom trenutku postale jako in, pa su neki upravo zato prišli. No, većinom nije bilo veličina koje su se tražile pa nismo mnogo prodale. Drugi su pitali što li je u tim majicama da su tako skupe i odlazili razočarani što svojoj djeci ne mogu priuštiti neku od izloženih.

Mislim da je tim na štandu bio sjajan u svim kombinacijama i smjenama. No, malo mi je žao što je na kraju Poslid ostala sama do zatvaranja pa je na nju pao sav teret oko raspremanja štanda i ostalog. Tim više što je tada bilo najviše posjetitelja. Kako smo dežurale u društvu moje curice, morali smo pratiti granice njezina strpljenja pa tako nisam mogla ostati do kraja.

Pelene su bile najzanimljivije upravo u trenucima kad za njih letaka nije bilo - kad su se dodatne količine ispisivale.

I na kraju da dodam. Mislim da je ovo bio pravi trenutak za educiranje ljudi, mnogi su reagirali jako pozitivno što daje razmišljati o budućim (češćim) pojavljivanjima na sajmovima ovakvog ili sličnog karaktera.


Bravo za sve koji su došli! Iza one koji nisu mogli, a bili su s nama u mislima!

----------


## Amalthea

:Klap:

----------


## Adrijana

:D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bravo cure!  :D

----------


## anjica

:Klap:

----------

